# Help creating a Dog Sign



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

OK this is for the computer geeks. I need this picture recreated so that it will fill a full sheet of paper with crisp color and lines. Any skilled people out there?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Full sheet is 8 *1/2* x 11


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes it is. This pic is how I found it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

So you want to make it 1/2" wider?

*Rancher*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Putting it in paint and resizing it might do the trick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Resolution is too low to enlarge and have any clean lines.
You'd be better off just trying to make one yourself.
The basic shapes and fonts can be made in any graphical software.
Try GIMP or Inkscape. Both are open-source, free, and have a huge community of support and tutorials.

Hell, you could thrown this together in MS Word in a few minutes.

(I might try to recreate it for you... let me see)


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah the resolution sucks to modify it, that's why I was wondering if anyone could recreate it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Do you have MS Word?
I've thrown it together, but converting it out to something open and standard is giving me fits.

It's borderless too, so printing might be a fun endeavor. Some printers don't like that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nevermind, found a way to convert it to PNG.
The filesize is small, but the image is quite large. You should be able to scale it to suit your needs.
View attachment 47010


Click the image above. Click the image that opens. Click the "magnifier" icon to see the full size.
Right click that, and "Save Image As".

Yes, I know... it's huge.

Enjoy!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know that some wording can actually increase liability. Here, a friend had an intruder and her dog injured them enough to leave a blood trail. Whatever "authority" she talked to said that putting up "Beware of Dog" signs implies that you know your dog is a threat and can increase the chances of being successfully sued.

You could probably go to fiverr.com and hire someone to make it for you at the right size.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Standing back 4 feet from this, . . . it does not look bad.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

indie said:


> I know that some wording can actually increase liability. Here, a friend had an intruder and her dog injured them enough to leave a blood trail. Whatever "authority" she talked to said that putting up "Beware of Dog" signs implies that you know your dog is a threat and can increase the chances of being successfully sued.


From a legal perspective, that's likely true.
Posting a sign does not remove liability from you, the owner, for the actions your dog takes.
If your property causes damage or injury to another, unless explicitly protected by law (like self defense with a firearm), you are still responsible.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

So what you all are saying is that if I warn the people, then I knew the dog was a mean SOB and I am liable, and if I don't warn the people, then should have warned the people, and I am liable.

OK, got it.

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> So what you all are saying is that if I warn the people, then I knew the dog was a mean SOB and I am liable, and if I don't warn the people, then should have warned the people, and I am liable.
> 
> OK, got it.
> 
> *Rancher*


Warning or not, you are liable for any damage your property causes, unless specifically protected by law.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> OK this is for the computer geeks. I need this picture recreated so that it will fill a full sheet of paper with crisp color and lines. Any skilled people out there?
> 
> View attachment 46962


Might I suggest a different sign?










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Does a sign " my puppys like petting" make you any less liable?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Brettny said:


> Does a sign " my puppys like petting" make you any less liable?


The signs are for after SHTF as a deterrent to go along with other signs that I have. I don't own a dog.

My immediate neighbors will be given the scoop because if someone comes on to my land post WROL trespassing they will probably die.

If someone is trespassing and ignore the signs they are up to no good.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Standing back 4 feet from this, . . . it does not look bad.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


. Thanks I'm on my phone not home but what I can see it looks great. I'll check it out better once I get home.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

azrancher said:


> So what you all are saying is that if I warn the people, then I knew the dog was a mean SOB and I am liable, and if I don't warn the people, then should have warned the people, and I am liable.
> 
> OK, got it.
> 
> *Rancher*


Pretty F'd up isn't it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

No signs! Everyone is spot on.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Post SHTF, it will be a contest of who kills the trespasser first, me or the dogs.

Dogs take a little longer, especially if they stop to eat some pieces they tear off.

The only signs I have are, Posted no Hunting, will not compromise security by announcing the presence of the dogs.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> No signs! Everyone is spot on.


Even for after SHTF as deterrents?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Print it if you must, but it won't last.
Better to just buy the sign.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

These are the signs I use. My dogs are friendly, but I feel better about at least hopefully avoiding a bad situation. I'm fairly secluded tho so no trouble so far thankfully. I am always outside when the dogs are tho, so not really worried.








I was trying to avoid the negativity a "*BEWARE OF DOG*" sign would bring, especially having a pitbull


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Does this work for you, it's as close as I can do.
If it's good, PM me so I can email you the JPG file.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Print it if you must, but it won't last.
> Better to just buy the sign.


Why wouldn't it? Its going to be laminated so it will be waterproof.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Does this work for you, it's as close as I can do.
> If it's good, PM me so I can email you the JPG file.
> View attachment 47074


Looks great.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Aww... did mine get missed? :crying:
Post #9.

EDIT: Wait... why is my link broken now?
Para, I get a message to contact an admin about it. Can you take a look?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Unfortunately where PQuack and I live we have to print the signs in two languages... because the United States doesn't have an "official" language!!!

My signs are going to be similar to the signs in the ongoing story on another Forum, they are called the "Unwelcome Sign". They don't need to be in two languages.

*Rancher *


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Aww... did mine get missed? :crying:
> Post #9.
> 
> EDIT: Wait... why is my link broken now?
> Para, I get a message to contact an admin about it. Can you take a look?


Yes it did, LOL. Repost it please.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is a Bilingual sign if anybody wants to resize/sharpen up, Kauboy, paraquack hint, hint.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've always been kinda fond of this one.
.








Clever Guard Dog Sign - Security Sign (Can You Make it to the Door?), SKU: K-7049


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If this doesn't scare ya, nothing will.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Here is a Bilingual sign if anybody wants to resize/sharpen up, Kauboy, paraquack hint, hint.
> 
> View attachment 47082


*Sorry, I'm not PC. English only!*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I sorta like the sign which says.."Nice Dog. Crazy well armed dog owner with a back hoe." 
Now if I was a nefarious type that would skeer the caca out of me. Mean dogs can be tamed with a pack of weenies or beef jerky most of the time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> ...Mean dogs can be tamed with a pack of weenies or beef jerky most of the time.


Nope. Believe me, I was a letter carrier for a year. Nothing beats pepper spray.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yes it did, LOL. Repost it please.


Let's see if this time works.
It should show up as an attachment instead of trying to make it into an image, but who knows what will happen when I click "Submit".


----------

